# Washer intermittent



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

My washer for the wipers is doing something strange, if I press the button to wash the screen (press fully down), the wipers wipe and the water only squirts a small amount each time the wipers start their cycle. It used to throw water on the screen all the time but the last few months it only squirts a bit at a time. I'm not a big user of the washer so it don't bother me too much and I thought maybe a software update will fix it but alas, it has not so far. 
Has anyone else had this?


----------



## potatoee (Aug 26, 2018)

I push the button down and hold it until the windshield is sufficiently wet. I have found that the distribution of washer fluid to be very uneven between left and right and even asked about it at the SC. They said that this is "normal"


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

styleruk said:


> It used to throw water on the screen all the time


I don't remember mine ever doing that. I thought it would always only squirt during one small period of the cycle.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I pretty sure that mine will squirt for as long as I hold the button in. However, the spray has always been quite uneven across the glass. BTW, don't we all despise any technician who characterizes poor performance as "normal"!


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

garsh said:


> I don't remember mine ever doing that. I thought it would always only squirt during one small period of the cycle.


Agree
It has only ever sprayed (in the last 15 months for me) on the upstroke, and only for as long as the button was held. Short press, short squirt. Long press, more squirt, but still only upstroke.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

garsh said:


> I don't remember mine ever doing that. I thought it would always only squirt during one small period of the cycle.


That's exactly what mine is doing and to be fair, it does the job. I'm sure it used to be full on 100% of the time you press the button, but thinking about it, it squirts a short time on each cycle start, guess this works.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Mine only squirts from the right side. Is this normal?


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

well, I'm not sure but mine only squirts from the left, but that's because we drive on the correct side of the road here in the UK  So yes, it sounds like it is normal that it only squirts at the beginning of each cycle.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

styleruk said:


> well, I'm not sure but mine only squirts from the left, but that's because we drive on the correct side of the road here in the UK


You and your fancy words. Just say "right".


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

garsh said:


> You and your fancy words. Just say "right".


Yeah, I know. You got me there. I blame the French, everyone drove on the Left until they said, 'let's try the RH side'. But then I'm British, I blame the French for a lot of things (*)

_*All said in jest. I actual like the French, I speak French, I have spent many a camping holiday in France and love the people, the wine, the beaches, the food, the wine....did I mention the wine?. So please don't shoot me down by dissing the French. At least they can cook."_


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Interesting that only one side works.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

serpico007 said:


> Interesting that only one side works.


I'm not sure about one side working, but it only squirts water for a split second at the start of each wipe cycle, it does not continually squirt water as it wipes like any other wiper system. That said, it kinda works, just have to keep it pressed for longer, so it's a little counter-intuitive.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Next time I’ll hold it for longer to see if anything happens on the left side. I was worried last time that it may be unplugged at the wiper and filling the frunk!


----------

